# flavorless rubber



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, 5th attempt to make cheese, both just basic cheese with lemon juice and mozzarella and they come out with the rubbery chewy texture and really doesnt have a flavor. Am I expecting too much or doing something wrong. I have followed the Rickis 30 min recipe for the mozzarella to the T


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that's about all I could get from using that recipe as well. in this forum, there is a recipe thread, go there and get christys. best one out there! the only time it stopped working for me was using real late season milk, which I am told has odd proteins so it just doesn't work for mozz real well. and that recipe has tons of flavor!!

I never have much liked the vinegar cheese. if you add a ton of stuff to it, its usable, but I like chevre much better and its not any harder to make. jmho


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

CheeseForum.org Â» Forum - Index


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

cool, thanks never could get that recipe to really stretch like she did, Ill try the other one tomorrow, glad to know it wasnt just me


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I Do Not Tell People To Buy Ricky Carrolls Book First 
Buy 200 Easy cheese Recipes Book it is much better for the begainer cheese maker and a lot less confuesing they have good messurements not just 1 packet of starter 
your basic cheese with lemon juice is called Paneer a cheese made in india, you can also make it with vinegar the acid makes the milk make curds
try the 200 easy cheese recipes book you'll like it 
happy cheese making everyone
Remember a 4 month old Stilton is Dam Good but a 6 month old 6 is much better
Stan


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't tried Ricki Carrol's mozz recipe, but I use the one out of the book
"Goats Produce, Too!" by Mary Jane Toth.

I also add about a 1/4 tsp of calf lipase for the "italian" type flavor.

Cannon, are you using the stove top method or the microwave to heat the curds for stretching?
Usually I will place the mozz curds in the fridge overnight, then
I zap about a cup of curds in a glass measuring cup in the microwave for about a minute, stir quickly with a spoon or fork and start lifting, stretching, and then forming the shape as it cools, that works well for me.


----------



## NaturalNicheMT (Oct 22, 2011)

steff bugielski said:


> CheeseForum.org Â» Forum - Index


Hey are you on this forum? I tried to register and where it asks what the forum is for I enter cheese, cheese making, cheeseforum.org but it wouldn't take anything?! So what am I doing wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

NaturalNicheMT said:


> Hey are you on this forum? I tried to register and where it asks what the forum is for I enter cheese, cheese making, cheeseforum.org but it wouldn't take anything?! So what am I doing wrong?
> Thanks!


Yes I am.
I had no problem registering . I will ask them if there is a special way.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I've made a few mozzarella's but they never turn out with the kind of flavor I like. The best version came from this website. It was good cheese, just not great. I've made enough cheeses to know I prefer the brine method of salting them. Save your brine and use it over and over. It gets better with time. 

Fankhauser's Cheese Page


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I add lipase to get the flavor using the 30 minute method. Tastes amazing


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

NaturalNicheMT said:


> Hey are you on this forum? I tried to register and where it asks what the forum is for I enter cheese, cheese making, cheeseforum.org but it wouldn't take anything?! So what am I doing wrong?
> Thanks!


What was the error message you got?
They tell me just write anything so It knows you are a person.
Have you tried back?


----------

